# Bright light and ccd damage



## orwell84 (Nov 17, 2007)

I am new to digital photography and recently bought a Canon S5 IS.  I did a dumb thing with it while inspecting the lense for scratches.  I shone a 60 watt florescent bulb on the lense and had forgotten to turn off the camera.  In reading through the manual I came across warnings to not expose the camera to bright light sources, point directly to sun, etc.  I was wondering if I could have possibly damaged the ccd and how I would know.  I am not noticing any problems with my photos.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## patrickt (Nov 17, 2007)

I've taken sunset pictures and pictures that included extremely bright spotlights. I've never had a problem.


----------



## orwell84 (Nov 17, 2007)

The camera was help fairly close to the light source, maybe 18-24".


----------



## Garbz (Nov 17, 2007)

Exposed in camera terms means the camera is taking a picture. The camera simply in live view mode would have some software protection against this sort of thing or you'd never be able to take it outside. What is important that you don't do a long exposure into the sun.

Also if you have to ask how you know if you've damaged it or not, then you most likely haven't.


----------

